# Electronics Engineer Opportunities in Australia



## jiwani (Apr 24, 2013)

Actually I am an electronics engineer from Pakistan with four years experience who has decided to apply for Australian immigration. Right now I am working on all the documentation and preparing for IELTS but the main thing I am worried abt is how is professional life in Australia? Is the job market as good as people say it is?

My experience is as under:
1.6 years in building management systems and automation
1.3 years experience in electrical distribution design
And now currently for the past 1.8 years I am working in the aviation industry

Plus could you people please advise me on which skills should I attain before coming to Australia if I want to continue my electronics engineering career in Australia.


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

Check out the websites like seek and careerone 

Goodluck!


----------



## jiwani (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks cjka,

I have been doing some research on the websites you mentioned but I wanted to have an opinion from electronics engineers already living in Australia. That advice would be more realistic,right?

Regards


----------

